

According to Apple, Safari is the only HTML5 Compliant Browser - tzury
http://apple.com/html5/

======
tzury
that is, demos are not available if you use chrome or firefox.

    
    
      You’ll need to download Safari to view this demo.
      This demo was designed with the latest web standards
      supported by Safari. If you’d like to experience this demo, 
      simply download Safari. It’s free for Mac and PC, and it 
      only takes a few minutes.

------
drlisp
Requiring Safari 4: How is that any different than requiring a plugin, unless
you just happen to already use Safari?

